# Making MDMA HCL Whitout Sassafras Is It Posible?



## Kai (Aug 18, 2022)

What other methods are out there to make molly, any alternative ways you suggest? What method is more possible and accessible for middle eastern geography. Its difficult to order crude and raw materials form ebay or alibaba here


----------



## serialz

Do you have access to the molecule called "*Catechol*"?

If so, you can follow this route to synthesis.

*MDP2P (PMK) total synthesis via Safrole (With the catechol as a precursor)*


----------



## serialz

*And starting from eugenol*


----------

